# Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund



## Fr33 (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

in meiner Angellaufbahn habe ich schon auf so ziemlich alles geangelt. Auch das Mittelmeer (Sommerurlaube) waren nicht vor mir sicher  

Nun geht ein kleiner Traum von mir in Erfüllung und es soll im Mai für 1 Woche an den Fehmarnsund gehen. Gefischt wird wahlweise vom Boot und wenn das Wetter es nicht zulässt wird auch mal die Heavy Feeder als Brandungsrute missbraucht.

Ich hab viele Spinnruten daheim, aber das ist alles angepasstes Barsch und Zandergerät für Main/Rhein. Die schwerste Rute die ich habe, schafft max. 13cm Gummis am 24gr Kopf (optimal zu fischen) ggf beim Vertikalen usw. wird auch ein 15cm Gummi am 24gr Kopf noch gehen. Dann ist aber Ende!

Ich hab bischen was gelesen - aber ich werde nicht schlauer. Je nach Strömung im Sund darf man zw. 20-120gr Blei einplanen. Fakt ist, für die höheren Gewichte muss ne Rute her. 

Gibt es da mehr oder weniger ne Faustregel was man da als schwere Spinnrute (soll hauptsächlich mit Gummifisch und ggf mit Beifänger auf Dorsch und co gehen) so im WG Bereich anpeilen soll? Selbst mit ner Hechtspinnrute um die 80gr WG wird das ggf zu wenig sein oder?


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Hi, meistens kommt man mit Köpfen um die 50g gut zurecht. Eine kräftige Hechtspinnrute dürfte das abkönnen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Hi,

speziell Fehmarnsund oder Fehmarn "allgemein"?

Im Fehmarnsund sind 120g beim Brandungsangeln schon optimistisch, bei westlichen Winden ab Stärke 5 sind da nämlich auch mal 250g erforderlich. Allerdings ist dann angeln eh eher bescheiden, denn dann geht dort sehr viel Kraut.

Von Land mit der Spinnrute reicht eine leichte Spinnrute mit 40g. Vom Boot rund um Fehmarn je nach Drift 30g bis 100g, gibt aber auch Tage wo mal 150g erforderlich sind (hatte ich im Oktober).

In der Regel fische ich vom Kleinboot 30g bis 40g und nutze eine Spinnrute 305cm mit 48g WG und eine Shimano 4000'er Rarenium.

Zum Brandungsangeln gibt es auf Fehmarn übrigens bessere Plätze als den Fehmarnsund. Natürlich sind die Strände auch abhängig vom Zielfisch.

Im Mai ist der Hornhecht an der Küste, das ist auf jeden Fall ein Versuch wert. Da kannst Du mit der Wathose in Gold und einer Rute mit 20g sehr erfolgreich sein und Sternstunden erleben.

Wann bist Du denn im Mai auf "meiner" Insel?


----------



## Fr33 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Hallo Lars,

denke wir werden das morgen alles fix machen. Und wenn alles klappt sind wir vom 12-19 Mai dort. Sind 4 Mann und hätten dort ein Kleinboot mit 15PS. 

Brandungsangeln wäre quasi mal interessant da ich das noch nicht gemacht habe. Feedern halt... das kann ich 

Für Hornhechte hab ich alles da. Leichtere Spinnruten.... Schlanke Blinker, Wobbler, Küstenwobbler wie Spöket und co. (von der Rapfenangellei).

Mir geht's halt in erster Linie darum um nicht ganz ungeeignetes Gerät dabei zu haben. Macht erstens keinen Spaß und zweitens nen Fisch verlieren und dass der Verludert weil man den nicht hoch ziehen kann ist auch nicht die feine Art.

LG
Sascha


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Ok Sascha, Rahmenbedingungen sind geklärt #6. Ich reise am 12.Mai leider ab, ansonsten hätte ich auch mal den Guide gespielt .

Mit 4 Mann und 15 PS - vermutlich ab Burgtiefe - ist die Region Fehmarnsund schon ganz gut geplant. In Richtung Staberhuk ist das schon ein Ritt- bei ruhiger, stabiler Wetterlage aber auch machbar.

Im Sund geht eigentlich immer Plattfisch vom Kleinboot. Da reichen im "alten" Fahrwasser Buttlöffel mit 60g. Bei 4 Mann auf dem Boot würde ich auch zu Ruten zwischen 240cm und 270cm tendieren. 

Mit der Spinnrute vom Boot mit GuFi in Richtung Huk bei 10m reichen in der Regel auch eher 40g bis 60g.

Beim Brandungsangeln sind schon ein paar vernünftige Brandungsruten sinnvoll, da 120g bis 150g eigentlich schon als WG dran sein sollten. Auch ein vernünftiges Dreibein ist notwendig, alles andere würde die Erfolgschancen und den Spaß minimieren. Ausrüstung bekommt man häufig gut und günstig gebraucht bei EBay- nur mal so als Tipp. Sollte einem das nicht zusagen, kann man das in der Regel anschließend für die gleiche Kohle wieder verkloppen .

Ich möchte Euch noch einen Tipp geben- wenn es finanziell nicht Eurenn Rahmen sprengt, würde ich möglichst 2 Boote mit 4 Personen buchen! 4 Mann ist auf einem Kleinboot schon eng. Machen viele, aber wäre nicht mein Ding. Mein Boot ist eine Nummer größer und ich bin zu dritt schon genervt :q. Und ein Angelurlaub soll doch auch Spaß machen...


----------



## mefofänger (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

eine spinnrute mit 40 - 80 gr. wurfgewicht und bleiköpfe zwischen 24-60gr. und ein paar gummi`s in motoroil reichen in 85% der fälle.  mfg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



mefofänger schrieb:


> eine spinnrute mit 40 - 80 gr. wurfgewicht und bleiköpfe zwischen 24-60gr. und ein paar gummi`s in motoroil reichen in 85% der fälle.  mfg



Aber die restlichen Tage sollte man auch erwähnen |rolleyes. Wenn man aus Hessen anreist und eine Woche dort mit Wind 4-5 Bft verbringt, dann reichen unter Umständen die 80g nicht aus. Gerade rund um Fehmarn herrschen teilweise ganz schöne Strömungen, je nach Windstärke/ Richtung und Fahrtgebiet. Es gibt halt Tage, da benötigst Du bei 15m Wassertiefe 150g, ein paar hundert Meter weiter bei 12m reichen aber 40g. Alles schon erlebt, ist halt mein Heimatrevier.

Genauso wäre mir eine Rute mit 80g bei 1-2Bft zu schwer. Aus dem Grund habe ich versucht die mögliche Bandbreite zu erwähnen, die je nach Wetterlage notwendig sein könnte...

Und mit der Köderfarbe würde ich mich nicht so festlegen- ich hätte immer ein paar leuchtende Farben und auch ein paar gedeckte Farben dabei. Ich starte zum Beispiel immer mit Möhrchen.


----------



## Pike28 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber die restlichen Tage sollte man auch erwähnen |rolleyes. Wenn man aus Hessen anreist und eine Woche dort mit Wind 4-5 Bft verbringt, dann reichen unter Umständen die 80g nicht aus. Gerade rund um Fehmarn herrschen teilweise ganz schöne Strömungen, je nach Windstärke/ Richtung und Fahrtgebiet. Es gibt halt Tage, da benötigst Du bei 15m Wassertiefe 150g, ein paar hundert Meter weiter bei 12m reichen aber 40g.



Also, bei 4-5 Bft mit einem Kleinboot mit 4 Mann Besatzung rauszufahren, halte ich für ziemlich leichtsinnig. 

Ab Bft 3-4 würde ich Spinn- und Brandungsangeln vorziehen....

Gruß, Pike28


----------



## Meefo 46 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Moin .

Ich Nehme zum Bootsangeln auf Fehmarn immer eine Rute bis 

60 gramm mit 3 meter und eine bis 180 gr 3 meter,dazu 

Möhrchen und diverse andere Gummiköder köpfe bis 60 gr.

Pilker bis 150 gr und Mundschnüre mit 1nem beifänger.

Dorschfliege Octopus Twister Garnele oder ähnlich.

UV köder sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



Pike28 schrieb:


> Also, bei 4-5 Bft mit einem Kleinboot mit 4 Mann Besatzung rauszufahren, halte ich für ziemlich leichtsinnig.




Kommt aber auch auf die Windrichtung an....Bei nördlichen Winden hast Du im Sund unter Land eher Ententeich


----------



## Nidderauer (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Würde speziell zum Kleinbootangeln auch eher nicht so schweres Gerät mitnehmen. Die Tage, an denen die Dorsche auf alles ansprechen, sind doch eher selten. Was die Spinnerei angeht brauchst Du nix anderes, wie z.B. Main auf Zander. Eine feinere Rute bis ca. 30 gr. WG für Gufis (oder dann auch kleine Pilker/Blinker) bis max. 10 cm und eine Rute fürs die etwas größeren Gummis. Wobei die dann schon wieder selektiv wirken, was aber nicht heißen muss, dass da nur Große hängenbleiben. Wenns etwas windiger ist, könnt ihr die Köder (mit entsprechenden Gewichten, damit die nicht mehr als 2-3 m vom Grund aufsteigen) einfach hinterziehen, da ist aber auch eine weichere Rute zu empfehlen, weil die Dorsche gerne mehrfach attackieren, bis sie hängenbleiben. Ich hab beispielsweise als Grundausstattung immer eine Kev Spin 30 Gr. WG und eine Kev Pike 80 Gr WG, beides in 9 ft, dabei, egal wo ich an der Ostsee bin und damit bestens gerüstet.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

 schon mal vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Tips. Hift schon mal echt weiter. 

 Was das Boot angeht - denke da werden wir finanziell gsehen doch bei einem Boot für 4 Personen bleiben. Allerdings wollen wir wenig Gepack mit aufs Boot nehmen. Jeder 2 Ruten im Idealfall und je 2 Mann eine Tacklebox mit Ködern. Paar belegte Boote uind Softfdrinks... fertig. Angefragt haben wir folgendes Boot:

http://www.ferieninfehmarnsund.de/bootsvermietung/maria

 Größer ist immer besser - aber keiner von uns hat nen Bootsführerschein. 

 Was die Angellei angeht. Wir werden uns da so Gerätetechnisch organisieren, dass wir mal Uferspinnangeln -  aber auch leichtes Brandungsangeln machen können. Je nach Windstärke wird das ggf nötig sein. Wir haben 2 Freunde dabei die jedes Jahr bisher in Langeland waren. Die haben natürlich bischen Equipment dabei - die haben selbst in Langeland nicht schwerer als 100gr Jigs gefischt. 

 Die schwere Pilkerei usw ist auch nicht meins. Uns geht es auch gar nicht darum groß Fisch raus zu holen. Meeresangeln ist für 2 von 4 Mann Neuland und wir sind einfach mal gespannt was man da so fangen kann usw. 

 Aber so wie ich das raus gelesen habe, kann ich mein Zandergerät def mitnehmen und sollte für größere Tiefen/ Mehr Drift usw. doch noch eine 270er Rute im WG Bereich um die 80gr-100gr-120Gr einplanen und gefahrlos mal nen 60gr Kopf zu fischen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Moin .

Bei uns ist das immer ein Forenangeln und da geht es auf die 

Herta Heimathafen Großenbrode zum Andreas .#h:vik:


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du wirst Dein Zandergerät nicht aus der Hand legen, denn das macht einfach viel mehr Spaß, wenn die Fische über Grund einsteigen als wenn sie sich einfach am Pilker einhängen.
> Nur kurz noch zum Brandungsangeln, wenn nur ein wenig Krautgang ist, wirst Du mit der Feeder nicht glücklich, es sei denn Du hast eine mit wirklich großen Ringen und die kann wenigsten 150g Blei ab.



Das sind Heavy Feederruten für den Rhein. WG so um die 180gr.... Hab damit aich schon 160gr Krallenkörbe + Futter raus geschleudert. Optimal sind aber 120-140Gr.... wäre halt die Frage ob das reicht. Soll halt fürs Angeln auf Platte sein... wenn man mal nicht raus fahren kann oder will.


----------



## hans albers (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

moin..

für ein paar mal brandeln reicht auch ne heavy feeder.
allerdings wäre eine länge von  über 3,60m
schon gut....

ansonsten wäre statt dreibein auch nen  längerer einzelspiess
möglich, ist halt weniger komfortabel.

falls ihr wegen wellen nicht raus  könnt ,wäre
allerdings auch das brandeln mit ner feeder  keine gute idee.

was sagt die rolle ???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Und bei Carmen und Gert seid Ihr in guten Händen und erhaltet auch immer aktuelle Tipps! #6

Da ich ja bis 12.Mai oben bin, kann ich sicherlich auch noch ein paar aktuelle Infos mitteilen.

Das wird schon- auch wenn einen die Fische nicht mehr ins Boot springen, ist das Bootsangeln immer noch einfach geil! 

Vom Hafen Beelitz seid ihr auch relativ schnell vor Flügge und habt somit eines der besten Plattfischreviere fast vor der Tür. Auch Hornhecht (Gold) ist schnell erreichbar!

Ich vermute jedoch, dass Ihr vom Boot im Fehmarnsund wenig Glück auf Dorsch haben werdet. Es ist einfach zu viel Kleinfisch im Sund unterwegs (ja, die gibt es ja eigentlich nicht).


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Kleinfisch heisst, dass zuviel Futter da ist und man entsprechend weniger fängt oder nur zu kleine Dorsche da sind die halt nicht entnommen werden dürfen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Untermassige Dorsche, die nicht entnommen werden dürfen. Es gibt sicherlich auch vernünftige, aber meist sind die kleinen schneller am Köder.

Dann fahrt Ihr in Richtung Meeschendorf/ Staberhuk bei ruhiger See. Da klappt das dann auch mit den richtigen Dorschen.

Ich kann Euch sicherlich im Mai ein paar GPS Daten schicken. Ich mach da kein Geheimnis draus...|rolleyes


----------



## Lenger06 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Gude Fr33,

 also ich war schon einige Male in dem Gebiet mit einem gemieteten Kleinboot unterwegs. Das von dir gezeigte Boot ist gut geeignet, klar sind 15 PS bisschen mager, aber bei gutem Wetter (2-3 BFT) kommt ihr auch damit sicher bis nach Staberhuk dauert halt nur ein bisschen. Wenn das Wetter schlechter ist würde ich eh nicht unbedingt mit dem Kleinboot los. Das ist immer mein bevorzugtes Angelrevier wenn ich ein Boot von Burgtiefe aus miete. Da habt ihr von 5 - 25 Meter Tiefe alles und solltet auch gute Dorsche finden. Ich fische dort auf Dorsch auch nur mit Hechtgerät und Gummis bis max. 50/60 Gramm Jigheads. Vor zwei Jahren waren wir auch im Mai dort und da gab es im Sund auch noch reichlich Hornhecht entlang der Küste, so in 2 -6 Meter Tiefe sind sie langezogen. Dafür einfach einen Mefoblinker oder sonstiges an ner leichteren Spinnrute durchziehen. Mit Glück steigt so auch ne Mefo ein. Ich hab ne gute Mefo leider beim Hornhechtangeln im Drill verloren vor Meeschendorf.:cAnsonsten schleppe ich auch gerne tiefer laufende Wobbler auf dem Weg zum Huk. Auch hier steigt immer mal nen guter Dorsch oder mit Glück ne Mefo ein. Im Sund selbst ist vom Boot wohl auch gutes Plattfischangeln möglich, das hab ich allerdings noch nicht wirklich probiert. 

 Gruß


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Das sind doch schonmal richtig viele Infos! Danke schon mal an der Stelle.

 Also würde als schwere Kombi sowas raus kommen:

 270er Hechtspinnrute/ Schwere Zanderspinnrute mit einem WG von 80-100Gr (je nachdem wie die Rute ausfällt).

 3000/3500er Daiwa bzw 4000er Shimano Rollengröße

 0,16er - 0,18er Geflecht (wohl eher 0,18er)

 Klingt das für euch vernünftig? Ne Pilkrute muss es jetzt bitte nicht sein


----------



## angler1996 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das sind doch schonmal richtig viele Infos! Danke schon mal an der Stelle.
> 
> Also würde als schwere Kombi sowas raus kommen:
> 
> ...



 die 0,16 reicht- dünner ist besser wegen Wasserdruck
 falls viel Bodenkontakt , mach nen Meter 40iger Mono davor.

 zu dem vorhandenen Brandungsgeschirre -nimm 150 gr Krallenbleie mit, helfen bei viel Strom


----------



## banja1 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Moin ich fische dort immer vom Boot auf Platte vor dem Campingplatz Miramar ist rechts von der Brücke haben dort nee schöne Slippe einfach an die Kante vom Fahrwasser mit einer Aalrute und 60 Gramm Blei ist ausreichend ach ja einen großen Anker und Ankerball mitnehmen lg


----------



## fischhändler (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Moinsen,

mit den Schnurstärken kannst du bei geflächt viel weiter runter gehen.
ich fische seit mehreren Jahren 008 -010
habe bis dato kaum einen abriss mit fisch gehabt.

nimm deine vertikalrute zum zander fischen und dein grinsen wird unendlich sein.
mehr zum Thema gerne per Telefon.
nummer hab ich dir geschickt


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das sind doch schonmal richtig viele Infos! Danke schon mal an der Stelle.
> 
> Also würde als schwere Kombi sowas raus kommen:
> 
> ...



Schwere Kombi brauchst du auf Fehmarn nicht . WG von 80 Gramm reichen vollkommen aus und auch beim angeln mit Gummi gehe ich nie über 60 Gramm da der Kontakt zum Köder verloren geht . Die Sache mit 2 Ruten pro Mann auf dem kleinen Boot würde ich gar nicht erst ausprobieren . Liegen euch im Weg rum und nerven irgendwann gewaltig . Wenn es auf Gummi nicht läuft lieber das Vorfach wechseln und Wattwurm drauf :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Schwere Kombi brauchst du auf Fehmarn nicht . WG von 80 Gramm reichen vollkommen aus und auch beim angeln mit Gummi gehe ich nie über 60 Gramm da der Kontakt zum Köder verloren geht .



Du solltest berücksichtigen, dass die Gruppe eine Woche hier oben ist und eine weite Anreise hat. Deshalb würde ich die Aussage so nicht stehen lassen.

Es gibt Tage, da haben wir hier oben starke Strömungen und die Fangplätze für Dorsch liegen dann oft genau an den Stellen. Bei 4 Personen muss auch in der Abdrift geangelt werde, da ist unter Umständen 60g zu wenig.

Fehmarn ist mein Revier und ich habe mein Boot dort liegen und behaute einfach mal das Revier sehr, sehr gut zu kennen!

Aus diesem Grund würde ich also auf jeden Fall auch eine Ausrüstung für Tage mit schwierigen Strömungsverhältnissen dabei haben. Ob die Rute dann in der Woche benötigt wird oder nicht, ist ja zweitrangig. "Dabei haben" ist das wichtige...

Wenn es in der Woche mit 30g klappt und ausreicht ist doch super- nur kann ich das im Januar noch nicht vorhersagen!


----------



## Fr33 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Mal ne Frage am Rande.... fischt von euch jmd auf Platte mit der Spinnrute?

https://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/plattfisch-durchbruch-mit-t-rig/

 STelle mir sowas echt lustig vor. Ob das aber besonders effizient ist? Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass man dabei viele Kleine Platte eben nicht verangelt!


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Hallo Fr33,
da hatten wir jünst erst nen interessanten Thread dazu, schau mal da rein:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333521

Kurzform: Geht, aber geht nicht so gut


----------



## hans albers (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

moin... 


da würde ich eher ganz klassisch buttlöffel
und wattis nehmen.
davor kann man auch noch nen springer /twister schalten
und dann langsam über den boden zupfen.

geht auch gut von der brücke / mole oder boot.


----------



## Stulle (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das sind Heavy Feederruten für den Rhein. WG so um die 180gr.... Hab damit aich schon 160gr Krallenkörbe + Futter raus geschleudert. Optimal sind aber 120-140Gr.... wäre halt die Frage ob das reicht. Soll halt fürs Angeln auf Platte sein... wenn man mal nicht raus fahren kann oder will.


Ja das geht, besonders mit laufbleien sind die Flunder bisse grandios aber die Bedingungen sollten da schon ruhiger sein, das zählt bei manchen nicht als Brandungsangeln.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage am Rande.... fischt von euch jmd auf Platte mit der Spinnrute?
> 
> https://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/plattfisch-durchbruch-mit-t-rig/
> 
> STelle mir sowas echt lustig vor. Ob das aber besonders effizient ist? Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass man dabei viele Kleine Platte eben nicht verangelt!



Klar geht das! Vom Boot mit Buttlöffel, aber auch vom Strand. Einige angeln auf Fehmarn mit der Spinnrute und Wathose gezielt auf Steinbutt...Da muss man die Stellen aber kennen!

Als Köder an der Spinnrute kann man auch mal den "Doppelgänger" von Eisele probieren. Dann hat man nicht so schmutzige Finger...Aber dunke Twister gehen auch.

Für Steinbutt würde ich Tobis nehmen.


----------



## banja1 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Wie gesagt mietet euch ein kleines Boot und fahrt ans Fahrwasser nicht rein Ankerball setzen und los gehts am besten mit Wattwurm Spar dein Geld fürs Brandungsangeln und Dorsche sind auch nicht da


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



banja1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mietet euch ein kleines Boot und fahrt ans Fahrwasser nicht rein Ankerball setzen und los gehts am besten mit Wattwurm Spar dein Geld fürs Brandungsangeln und Dorsche sind auch nicht da



Erst einmal einen Hinweis zum Fahrwasser im Fehmarnsund. Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit beträgt dort 8,1 Kn (15 Km/h). Das wird dort häufig kontrolliert .

Wer Mengen an Plattfischen fangen will, ist sicherlich in der Regel mit einem Wattwurm besser aufgehoben. Ich liebe jedoch die Abwechslung und fische gerne im Flachwasser mit einer Spinnrute auf Platte (und natürlich auf Dorsch), aber bei "Ententeich" auch mit Pose. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten auf Fehmarn Spaß zu haben und auch viele unterschiedliche Angelmethoden. Ausprobieren und Spaß haben! #6

Ich bin ja bis zum 12. Mai oben. Wenn Ihr nicht so spät anreist, kann ich Euch gerne bei einem Kaffee noch ein paar aktuelle Infos geben.

Ach ja, Dorsch ist ausreichend vorhanden!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Mahlzeit Zusammen,
Da klinke ich mich auch mal ein. Bin vom 06.05.-16.05. mit Frau und Kind und eigenem Boot da.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Zusammen,
> Da klinke ich mich auch mal ein. Bin vom 06.05.-16.05. mit Frau und Kind und eigenem Boot da.




Dann werden wir uns wohl sehen #6


----------



## HAPE-1909 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Das kann gut sein. Wir haben unsere Ferienwohnung in Staberdorf und geslippt wird Campingplatz Südstrand und dann das Revier von dort bis zum Staberhuk befischt. 
Aber wird kein reiner Angelurlaub, daher vielleicht 4x raus. Allerdings auch direkt an der Ferienwohnung  (50m zum Wasser) mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Vor 1.5 Jahren hab ich dort Meerforellen gefangen.


----------



## Zölfisch (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Hallo,
viel Spaß auf Fehmarn.
Aber denkt an die Fangbegrenzung auf Dorsch.
(5 Fische pro Tag und Angler)

Gruß Zölfisch


----------



## Fr33 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Hallo Zusammen,

 wir haben ja noch bischen Zeit aber ab und an wälze ich mal in Werbeheftchen zu passendem Gerät. 

 Kennt jmd die Daiwa Infinity Q 270cm - 50-120Gr ?


----------



## ragbar (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*

Ja,hab ich. Straffes Teil.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelgerät für Fehmarnsund*



ragbar schrieb:


> Ja,hab ich. Straffes Teil.


 
 Aber nicht zu straff oder? Wie gesagt - werde mein normales Main Zandergerät dabei haben. Damit kann man geraee noch so nen 30er Jig + Gummifisch führen. Aber wenn wir mehr Drift haben usw. und ich auf 40-x Gr Jig rauf muss, dann wird das mit der Kombi nix.


----------

